# Biggish trip coming up, 18 months around Australia



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi All

Jan & i are setting up to to go on a 18 month trip around Australia in our Coaster motor home, with the kayaksl, leaving on the 14th July. The first stage will be, slowly from Batemans Bay up the east coast to Cooktown and then back here by Christmas.

The second stage will be from here across to Perth then up to Darwin, down to Alice & then over to Qld & then home for Christmas 2008.

So I hope to fish, right around the place, & meet up with some akff'ers on the way. I'll report on the way & let you all know how were doing.

cheers

Mal, "I cant wait to get back on the road again", de Mer


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWA1+N4AAAzfgAASQAkAAICCEAAm7dagIABIagnqNom0TZBBqNBoAAB4HRRCtVq5pGF1wjLpLlB5r4jpzs2hI7HssAnbBjqfPaF0IzSONIfF3JFOFCQYDX43gA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bon Voyage Mal, be sure to take the lap top and be sure to send us regular posts , will be very interesting following your progress and photos love the photos


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

How do you plan on carrying your 'Yaks? Can they be put on the roof of the coaster easily?

We are looking to go from out 4X4/TVan rig to a motorhome, but wondering about carrying the 'Yak'

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi guys

Yes I,m taking the lap top and am looking for a mobile internet set up . Telstra are offering 10 hours / month for $34, (+several hundred for the internet card) which is the best I have come up with so far.

Re... Carrying the yaks, as much as I hate to we are chucking them in the trailer, I am going to stand them on their rails and put 2 mountain bikes between. I would have liked to have them on the roof but there isnt enough room with the solar panels & hatch, + you would need a Hi Ab to get the mighty Venus up there.

Cheers Picture is at Bermaguie last month.

cheers

mal de mer


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info - still looking for a non-trailer solution.

Thinking of a fifth wheel, but I dont think there is enough room ahead of the rig going over the bonnet for a yak. Need to do some measuring.

Have lotsa fun on your travels

Dave


----------

